# ovat aiheuttaneet käräjäoikeuden toimivaltapäätöksen turhan oikeudenkäynnin



## Gavril

Hovioikeuden ratkaisusta:



> [Kantaja väittää, että:]
> 
> Käräjäoikeuden päätökseen sisältyvä kuluratkaisu on virheellinen.
> 
> Vastaajat ovat toiminnallaan aiheuttaneet käräjäoikeuden toimivaltapäätöksen [vastaajapuolten nimet + genetiivisija] osalta turhan oikeudenkäynnin.



Miten tulkitsette jälkimmäisen lauseen?

Muun asiayhteyden perusteella näyttää, että kantaja väittää vastaajien tehneen oikeudenkäynnistä tarpeettoman pitkäksi.

Pitäisikö siis tulkita yllä tähdentämäni lauseen tarkoittavan

_"Vastaajat ovat tehneet käräjäoikeuden päätöksestä turhaksi oikeudenkäynniksi [mainittujen vastaajien] osalta"_?

Kiitos ajastanne


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

*Aiheuttaa*-verbin kanssa käytetään objektin sijoja:

Tämä aiheuttaa *turhan oikeudenkäynnin*.
Tämä *ei* aiheuta *turhaa oikeudenkäyntiä*.
Näin voidaan aiheuttaa* turha oikeudenkäynti*.
Lainaamassasi virkkeessä on kysymys siitä, että kantajan mielestä oikeudenkäynti on ollut turha *toimivaltapäätöksen osalta*, ei siis välttämättä kokonaan turha.

En tiedä, vastasiko tämä kysymykseesi...


----------



## Gavril

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Lainaamassasi virkkeessä on kysymys siitä, että kantajan mielestä oikeudenkäynti on ollut turha *toimivaltapäätöksen osalta*, ei siis välttämättä kokonaan turha.



Tuo tulkinta toimisi mainiosti, paitsi että sanojen "päätöksen" ja "ostalta" välissä on tiettyjen vastaajayhtiöiden nimet.

Lause siis kuuluu (mukaillen):

_"Vastaajat ovat aiheuttaneet käräjäoikeuden toimivaltapäätöksen Yhtiö1:n ja Yhtiö2:n osalta turhan oikeudenkäynnin."_

Voiko tulkita lausekkeen 
"toimivaltapäätöksen Yhtiö1 ja Yhtiö2" 
tarkoittavan
"toimivaltapäätöksen asianosaisina olevat Yhtiö1 ja Yhtiö2"
?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gavril said:


> _"Vastaajat ovat aiheuttaneet käräjäoikeuden toimivaltapäätöksen Yhtiö1:n ja Yhtiö2:n osalta turhan oikeudenkäynnin."_


En osaa sanoa, mitä tuo lause tarkoittaa, se on niin vaikeasti muotoiltu. Sellaistahan juridinen jargon usein on. Onko oikeudenkäynti turha toimivaltapäätöksen osalta? Onko oikeudenkäynti turha Yhtiö 1:n ja Yhtiö 2:n osalta? Mikä on yhtiöiden ja toimivaltapäätöksen välinen yhteys? En pysty vastaamaan. Ehkä lause on tulkittavissa vain, kun tuntee koko asiayhteyden.

Mitä tulee aloitusviestissä ehdottamaasi tekstiin


Gavril said:


> _"Vastaajat ovat tehneet käräjäoikeuden päätöksestä turhaksi oikeudenkäynniksi [mainittujen vastaajien] osalta"_?


, se ei mielestäni tarkoita mitään.


----------



## Gavril

Maunulan Pappa said:


> En osaa sanoa, mitä tuo lause tarkoittaa, se on niin vaikeasti muotoiltu. Sellaistahan juridinen jargon usein on. Onko oikeudenkäynti turha toimivaltapäätöksen osalta? Onko oikeudenkäynti turha Yhtiö 1:n ja Yhtiö 2:n osalta? Mikä on yhtiöiden ja toimivaltapäätöksen välinen yhteys? En pysty vastaamaan. Ehkä lause on tulkittavissa vain, kun tuntee koko asiayhteyden.


 
Kun kyseessä oleva oikeusasia tuli alun perin vireille, kantajan kanne kohdistui useisiin (samaan konserniin kuuluviin) yhtiöihin.

Sittemmin selvisi (kun tietyt sopimuskohdat oli selvitetty), että kanne piti kohdistaa vain yhteen näistä yhtiöistä ja muut olivat asian ulkopuolisia.

Kantaja siis katsoo, että aikaa on hukattu koska vastaaja ei aikaisemmin selittänyt asiaankuuluvia sopimussuhteita.

Onko sinulla mielipide aiemmasta kysymyksestäni?

Eli voiko luonnollisesti tulkita lausekkeen

_"toimivaltapäätöksen Yhtiö1 ja Yhtiö2"_

tarkoittavan

_"toimivaltapäätökseen (asianosaisina) kuuluvat Yhtiö1 ja Yhtiö2" _

?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gavril said:


> Onko sinulla mielipide aiemmasta kysymyksestäni?
> 
> Eli voiko luonnollisesti tulkita lausekkeen
> 
> _"toimivaltapäätöksen Yhtiö1 ja Yhtiö2"_
> 
> tarkoittavan
> 
> _"toimivaltapäätökseen (asianosaisina) kuuluvat Yhtiö1 ja Yhtiö2" _
> 
> ?


En osaa vastata tuohon. Ehdottamasi tulkinta tuntuu minun mielestäni kieliasun perusteella mahdolliselta. Mutta tulkintaan voi vaikuttaa jokin sellainen asia, jota emme tiedä, esimerkiksi tuon toimivaltapäätöksen sisältö.


----------



## Gavril

OK, kiitos.

Vastauksesi perusteella näyttää, että todennäköisin analyysi (muun tiedon puuttuessa) kyseessä olevalle lauseelle on seuraava:

_Vastaajat ovat toiminnallaan aiheuttaneet [[käräjäoikeuden toimivaltapäätöksen] yhtiön1 ja yhtiön2] osalta turhan oikeudenkäynnin._


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Olen samaa mieltä.


----------

